# New Website question



## ikenpo (Apr 10, 2003)

Planning on having a domain name registered, who has the best prices out there. I've heard of using dotster.com...

Also how do you stay on your current site and just have the new URL name shadowed forwarded to your current URL. Is that an extra charge? Is that what they call "transfering"?

I'm currently setting the site up on brinkster.com, they have a $3.95 a month deal with only 2 gig of bandwith (per month I assume). Is that normally by the month? and is 2 gig enough, I've seen from 2 to 20 gig. What would be an average for a site with a good number of photos?

But the real question is who is the best and most affordable to host your site?

Please excuse my ignorance....

Thanks in Advance, jb:asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 10, 2003)

I do Dotster for my Domain Registration. Never had a problem, they can point your DNS wherever you want it to go really.  

The question about bandwith is going to depend on how much traffic your site gets... Even if you have a lot of photos, if no one is looking at them, then you dont need much bandwith.  The more popular your site is the more bandwith you need.  Well, I suppose the size of the files can affect that too... But traffic does so more.  

I work at an ISP that has a Web Hosting department, but i dont deal with too much of that end of things... I'm just a lowly tech...


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 10, 2003)

You can get 400mb of hosting with 5gig of bandwidth for $4.95 a month.  Plsu the site offers domain registration for $9.95.

I had a brinkster site and 5 10 visitors in a day could exceed the bandwidth.

If you want to check out the information I posted go to http://dynamickenpo.tripod.com   the ad is at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 10, 2003)

*Domain Registration*
We use GoDaddy.com as our registrar.  $70 US gets you 10 years of registration, and phone support.  

If you have a site somewhere (like geocities) you can use domain redirection to point your name at it.  The best way is to use your hosts DNS servers.

What are your requirements for hosting?  Do you just need some space, bandwidth and an email address?  Or will you require a cgi-bin, perl, php, database, etc support?

Do you require windows hosting, or will linux-based hosting also work for you?


*Bandwidth*
Most hosts list it by month.  We currently host over 100 websites.  I would have to say that the majority of them fit comfortably under 2GB.  (MartialTalk is doing around 17GB per month right now.  I've got 5 domains that use more than 2GB each month).  Most hosts will let you upgrade your account if need be.


*Hosting*
MartialTalk offers hosting.  If you check out SilverStar WebDesigns, MT members receive a 15% annual discount. ($112.20US 1 year).  Its a few bucks more than brinkster.com, but I believe the support and plan features are superior. (I am biased, SilverStar is my company).  
(Plan info here: http://martialtalk.com/forum/webhosting.htm )

I would be happy to call you to discuss a hosting solution for you. I also can email you a brochure outlining in more detail the whole domain registration / hosting. (I'd post it here, but its 2 pages long)

You can see which MartialArtists use Silverstar as a host or designer by clicking here > http://www.silverstarsites.net/clients.html

:asian:


----------

